# Excel 365 - want to go back to classic view!



## Marionetto (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everybody, this is my first post
It is not actually a technical question BUT
please tell me there is a way to go back to the classic view of MS Excel from Excel 365...
Awful and Outlook is even worse
Thanks for any advice, I almost can't work anymore


----------



## SpillerBD (Oct 26, 2018)

Classic? Just how classic are you hoping?
The newest changes (for the GUI) are to the Backstage and some minor spacing and icon changes to the ribbon.


----------



## MARK858 (Oct 28, 2018)

@Marionetto, similar question as the "Classic" menu to me refers to the menu last used in Excel 2003. Is that what you mean?
If yes then there are various addins that work up to 2016 (haven't tried it with 365) but I wouldn't change it as they will never go back to it so better to get used to the ribbon.


----------



## Marionetto (Oct 29, 2018)

SpillerBD said:


> Classic? Just how classic are you hoping?
> The newest changes (for the GUI) are to the Backstage and some minor spacing and icon changes to the ribbon.



Thank you for your answers. For classic I mean the MS Excel 2007

To be precise you can see the previusly installed version here as per the picture below
https://ibb.co/hn6fOA


----------



## SpillerBD (Oct 29, 2018)

2007 was the odd-ball. With 2007 the file format was getting its major change and was the introduction to the Ribbon style of menus. But, Microsoft was just beginning to make those changes. When I got my hands on 2010, it took quite a bit of BP medicines before I found all the commands that got moved.

Also, 2007 did not provide a simple method of customizing a Ribbon. Now you can make your own ribbon with the commands you want and even change the order those Ribbons appear. You'll also find that there is the ability to export custom Ribbon settings and import to a different installation making it extremely easy to have multiple machines have the same customization to the ribbon.

I did run into some issues with the monochrome QAT when above the ribbon in 2016, but have found it easier to use when QAT is set below the ribbon.


----------



## Marionetto (Oct 30, 2018)

SpillerBD said:


> 2007 was the odd-ball. With 2007 the file format was getting its major change and was the introduction to the Ribbon style of menus. But, Microsoft was just beginning to make those changes. When I got my hands on 2010, it took quite a bit of BP medicines before I found all the commands that got moved.
> 
> Also, 2007 did not provide a simple method of customizing a Ribbon. Now you can make your own ribbon with the commands you want and even change the order those Ribbons appear. You'll also find that there is the ability to export custom Ribbon settings and import to a different installation making it extremely easy to have multiple machines have the same customization to the ribbon.
> 
> I did run into some issues with the monochrome QAT when above the ribbon in 2016, but have found it easier to use when QAT is set below the ribbon.



Well I'll try to customize the ribbon but honestly this time is different. The productivity is really lower, it is too complicated and even slower than in the past. With Microsoft Outlook it's even worse. I really don't know why they designed it like this. Software is meant to be simple to use and FAST. In a working environment time is much more important than fancy graphics
In case I want to install some kind of addin to go back to previous (MS Excel 2007) user interface, what would you suggest?
Thank you


----------



## RoryA (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm not aware of any such add-in. All the ones I know of try to replicate the old 2003 menu bar system.


----------



## Marionetto (Oct 30, 2018)

RoryA said:


> I'm not aware of any such add-in. All the ones I know of try to replicate the old 2003 menu bar system.



They are perfectly fine as long as I get rid of the Excel 365 menu bar system...
I suspect there might a security add-in pre-installed in Excel 365 that slows down the software, I refuse to believe that this is normal and nobody at Microsoft understood how low is the productivity with the new interface


----------



## MARK858 (Oct 30, 2018)

Have you turned the animation off?


----------



## Marionetto (Oct 30, 2018)

MARK858 said:


> Have you turned the animation off?



Thank you very much Mark it helped. Not sure and not confident it solves the problem but it helps


----------



## Marionetto (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everybody, this is my first post
It is not actually a technical question BUT
please tell me there is a way to go back to the classic view of MS Excel from Excel 365...
Awful and Outlook is even worse
Thanks for any advice, I almost can't work anymore


----------



## Marionetto (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello again
I would like to disable all the warning messages about safety, to make automatically open to change the files without checking every time a message box, to stop the automatic broken links check at file opening and so on and so forth. They are incredibly time consuming. Thanks for any suggestion


----------

